# como ha crecido Lima durante los años...



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

En 1910 todavía no había San Isidro??


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jajajajaja, no Sebvill... este chico es terrible


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> En 1910 todavía no había San Isidro??


El distrito como lo conocemos data de los años 20. Antes sólo existían olivares y huertas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante enfoque.

Lima se nota que crecio basado en el esquema de ciudad satelite, en este caso miraflores, callao, y etc. que tras buen tiempo se unen ante la falta de espacio, y aun siguen ganandole espacio a la costa, o lo que queda de ella........


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

en el año 20 junin era el departamento mas poblado del perú con 800 000 habitantes casi con la misma población que tuvo en el censo del año 1981, inclusive un poco mas. casi toda la mayoria de su gente se fue a vivir a Lima por que ofrecia mejores cosas que no habian en esos lugares un ejemplo la luz.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesante...


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Muy didáctico.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Interesante, entre los años 1910 y 1970 se nota el gran aumento demográfico que sufrío Lima, buen aporte.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

yo use esas mismas imagenes para mi exposicion d cs. sociales en el colegio, que horror me da ver como crecio lima entre los años 10 a los 70.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

ASU!!! interensatisimas fotos  chum sip cmo ha crecio hno: pero chuma yo soy de la idea que ya no debe seguir creciendo pa los costados hno: se esta extendiendo mucho innecesariamente hno: ya debe empezar a desarrollarse mucho mas hacia arriba :banana: :banana:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Se nota el hipercentralismo peruano...*

Increíble de 1910 a 1970 ese crecimiento tan monstruoso...Montevideo por ejemplo,apenas ha crecido en esos 60 años.... y desde hace 60 años casi mantiene la misma poblaciòn... Lima està destinada a seguir creciendo en forma aterradora...tras lo cerros.. forzosamente deberà crecer verticalmente,pero no creo que se dè en una forma tan veloz... tiende a expanderse màs y màs como una mancha de aceite interminable...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Interesante, aunque hay algunos errores, como en 1750, la fecha de esa proyteccion deberia ser de 1650, ya que para el siglo XVIII estaban unidos el damero principal y Santiago del cercado.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Imanol yo creo que está bien el mapa...*

Hace muchos años compré en la Librería Epoca del Ovalo Gutiérrez,una colección fabulosa de mapas de Lima... completisima..década por dècada !!!...me imagino que aún estarán en mi dormitorio en Lima...y ese mapa de 1750 està correcto... incluso si te das cuenta,señalan el área de huertas separándolas de lo estrictamente urbano...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Las dos mayores colecciones de mapas de Lima son las de Juan Gunther y la de Broomley, poseo ambas y en esas dos ya existia una interconexion urbana entre Santiago del cercado y el damero principal.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Imanol : Postéalas por favor...*

He visto algunas de Gunther y son super buenas... pero quiero apreciar bien esa interconexiòn urbana...



Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> Las dos mayores colecciones de mapas de Lima son las de Juan Gunther y la de Broomley, poseo ambas y en esas dos ya existia una interconexion urbana entre Santiago del cercado y el damero principal.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Las tengo en Lima, y estoy en Ica, pero tengo un plano del siglo XVIII, mas tarde lo posteare xD.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No exageres la tragedia por favor...*

Ahora no me salgas conque era de otro siglo... afirmaste que era de 1650...y el siglo 17 limeño siempre me ha llenado de mucha curiosidad.... 
Si puedes Imanol,ya que no sólo eres representante de tu ciudad sino de todo el departamento,postea sobre las ciudades de Chincha,Nazca y Palpa (ojo de sus centros urbanos,no de sus alrededores)....si puedes..nomás...



Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> Las tengo en Lima, y estoy en Ica, pero tengo un plano del siglo XVIII, mas tarde lo posteare xD.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Me refiero a que un mapa sin conexiones urbanas entre Lima y Santiago del cercado debe de datar mas o menos de 1650. Los mapas del siglo XVIII muestran ya unidas ambas partes.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Lima en 1750*


----------

